# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Visualization experience

## Spyguy

I don't know whether or not this is special, but I wanted to share it anyway:

I was lying in bed, attempting a MILD. Suddenly, I saw this weird shape before me. It was kind of beautiful, though I can't really describe it. Then it suddenly looked like one of those windows which they have in churches (the 'paintings' of coloured glass, I don't know the English word for it). I suddenly felt like I was looking up and saw a roof very high above me. So I was kind of standing in the middle of a huge church. Then it ended. Did a reality check, but I was awake. I wasn't in the dream world when I was inside the church, it was just an awesome visualization. 

So, do any of you have experiences like this? Please share them  :smiley:

----------


## Matte87

*Moved thread to a more fitting place*

Cool! Too bad you didn't get lucid.

----------


## LikesToTrip

In my opinion this is true hypnogogic imagery. Little miniature dreams where you are still aware of your body laying in bed, but your mind is in a different place completely. I have these quite often when WILDing. There's only two I can remember off the top of my head. 
One I was standing in a field and there was a dog running around and then I knelt down and he ran up to me.
Another one I was playing a Plants vs Zombies-esque tower defence. I had a squad of units that I had to move around a big field defending against enemies that were attacking right to left. At one point I made a mistake and almost lost. I was actually in control of my actions in the game, but I was still aware of my body laying in bed. It was pretty entertaining.

----------


## silver2k

I got up to yell at my brother for making noise, I couldn't fall asleep..And as I went back to bed I told myself "When I have a random thought I will know." and I laid down and closed my eyes and in the exact moment I closed them, I "saw" Lord of the rings" And I was in a lucid LITERALLY 1 second later...That was freaking awesome!

----------

